

Announcing UX Write Pro (Not) - peterkelly
http://blog.uxproductivity.com/2013/01/26/announcing-ux-write-pro-not/

======
peterkelly
By the way, I realise this is a very common occurrence, but I'd be interested
in any suggestions people may have about how to deal with situations like this
- it's the first time this has happened with my app.

I'm pretty sure Apple will take it down fairly quickly once they've had a look
into it, but I wanted to alert people to AicooSoft's tactics, as they've done
this with many other apps too.

